# Lib-Tech Snowboard bases..



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just wondered if you guys could clear this up for me...

What the hell is a Eco Sub TnT Base? 

Is that a sintered base or whats the story? 

:|


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

ricksen24 said:


> Just wondered if you guys could clear this up for me...
> 
> What the hell is a Eco Sub TnT Base?
> 
> ...


TnT bases on Lib Tech boards are extruded.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

ricksen24 said:


> Just wondered if you guys could clear this up for me...
> 
> What the hell is a Eco Sub TnT Base?
> 
> ...


Most over-priced boards in the industry...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/136146-why-prople-so-against-mervin-boards.html


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Extruded is spelled S L O W. :wink:


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 1, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> Most over-priced boards in the industry...
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/136146-why-prople-so-against-mervin-boards.html


I don't get this at all, my Lib Tech was the least expensive board in my quiver.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I don't get this at all, my Lib Tech was the least expensive board in my quiver.


Apples with oranges though eh? On Evo right now Flow Viper $300 - Skate Banana $490. I don't know what other boards you have but the Lib is surely the most poorly constructed.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 1, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Apples with oranges though eh? On Evo right now Flow Viper $300 - Skate Banana $490. I don't know what other boards you have but the Lib is surely the most poorly constructed.


Unless you're an engineer and have analyzed the way each snowboard brand is manufactured and constructed, all you have is your opinion, which is worth about as much as a pile of dog shit.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

My team of scientists spent months analysing the entire Lib range and came back with 2 major findings:

Extruded bases.

No metal edge in the tip and tail.

Now get the fuck out of here before I tear you a new arsehole. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

First off, i'm not just some mervin fanboy. I also have boards from Omatic, Echelon, Burton, Capita and Prior currently in the quiver.

Anyway, I got my Billy Goat and Jamie Lynn FunDamnMental for a combined 585 bucks if that is too much money for a couple of pretty awesome boards maybe you need a better job or a cheaper hobby.

My team of experts have found that neither board has had an issue from not having metal on the tip and tail. My friends "high end" board from another made in the USA manufacturer, which cost more than either of my Mervins msrp, split to the core when he tapped something in the woods. He didn't crash or even realize that he hit anything until he noticed the nose was split and there was a chunk of wood stuck in it. Lots of good that little extra piece of metal did...

As for the bases, I won't argue that it's not the fastest base on the Lib but the base on the Billy Goat is fast and the Lib isn't really a hell of a lot slower.

Would you like to tear me a new ass hole too hot shot?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> Would you like to tear me a new ass hole too hot shot?


Taco, I have no beef with you. Whatsoever. Please read the post before mine and please leave my backside alone.

You may not have had an issue but can you honesty say that you think that no edge is just as resilient as full edge?


Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i also think lib tech boards are overpriced. especially since that gnu boards are more fairly priced. same company. i don't understand why that is. i also think burton is overpriced. especially since they outsource their stuff and still put such high prices on their boards.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> You may not have had an issue but can you honesty say that you think that no edge is just as resilient as full edge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


I guess I can't say definitively that a full wrap edge doesn't make a difference but I can say that both can break and the fix for both is most likely some epoxy and a clamp.


----------



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> if that is too much money for a couple of pretty awesome boards maybe you need a better job or a cheaper hobby.


GTFO with this fucking kook. money has no part in snowboarding take that shit over to skiing. extruded bases are inferior but a kook like you wouldn't know the difference anyway.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank god! It's been a while since we've had a Mervin bashing thread! Was going through withdrawals.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

avery said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > if that is too much money for a couple of pretty awesome boards maybe you need a better job or a cheaper hobby.
> ...


First of all, the Gnu Billy Goat has a sintered 9900 base not extruded. Maybe you are the kook trying to tell me what I do and do not know. That base is quality and fast. The JL has one of their extruded bases I can't say that it feels significantly slower. I assume you have ridden them both and therefore have some grounds to tell me that I am wrong and call me names? 

Money has no part in snowboarding? If that ain't some naive shit. Money has a part in damn near everything. Like it or not it's the way of the world. Why do you think several brands have their shit manufactured in China? Cheaper labor puts more money in their pockets. But yeah it's not about money. It's about being a hipster...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

/Pulls up chair


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> /Pulls up chair


You gonna share that popcorn or what?


----------



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

Telling someone to find a new hobby because they don't wanna waste 300+ on a mediocre board is the kind of elitist attitude that has no part in snowboarding. Take that snobby shit over to skiing


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you are talented enough to ride a snowboard correctly, you can ride as fast as anyone else on a lib board. Most of the time.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

I am a chinese but this guy deserve a cookie.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

When Im flying past everyone on the hill on my LIB TRS I don't notice its base "slowing me down". If you want, we can set up a race me vs you to see which board rides the fastest. 

Im not in any way a LIB fan boy, I got a practically new TRS for $120 so I bought it and think its a great board. I also ride NS, they make great boards as well...honestly don't notice much difference in speed.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> When Im flying past everyone on the hill on my LIB TRS I don't notice its base "slowing me down". If you want, we can set up a race me vs you to see which board rides the fastest.
> 
> Im not in any way a LIB fan boy, I got a practically new TRS for $120 so I bought it and think its a great board. I also ride NS, they make great boards as well...honestly don't notice much difference in speed.


Maybe Usain Bolt can beat your new balance with a 6' Timberland.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yay a Hate Thread.
Count me in.


Did someone say popcorn?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

multikill said:


> Maybe Usain Bolt can beat your new balance with a 6' Timberland.


That's one of the strangest analogies I've ever heard. 6" timberland?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> You may not have had an issue but can you honesty say that you think that no edge is just as resilient as full edge?


In my experience: Yes.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> That's one of the strangest analogies I've ever heard. 6" timberland?


Personal skill is not an index of equipment performance.
I thought this is common sense.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> If you are talented enough to ride a snowboard correctly, you can ride as fast as anyone else on a lib board. Most of the time.


That.



AmberLamps said:


> When Im flying past everyone on the hill on my LIB TRS I don't notice its base "slowing me down". If you want, we can set up a race me vs you to see which board rides the fastest.
> 
> Im not in any way a LIB fan boy, I got a practically new TRS for $120 so I bought it and think its a great board. I also ride NS, they make great boards as well...honestly don't notice much difference in speed.


And that. Base is unlikely to have measurable let alone meaningful impact on board performance.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

multikill said:


> Personal skill is not an index of equipment performance.
> I thought this is common sense.


An extruded base versus sintered is not the same as a timberland boot to a running shoe. If all that matters to you is going straight down as fast as possible then get skis.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> An extruded base versus sintered is not the same as a timberland boot to a running shoe.


Logically, it is same.

Let us make this clear, do you want to persuade us extrude is faster than sintering?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

multikill said:


> Logically, it is same.
> 
> Let us make this clear, do you want to persuade us extrude is faster than sintering?


It makes no real difference.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

All i see at the local resorts during the week are Lib and NS decks. They must be doing sonething right that all the local riders use them...honestly some days i prefer my LIB, some days I prefer my NS. They are both high quality boards and both have their own distinct feel. I have owened many other brands, but find I have settled on these 2 brands these days and love them both equally. For some reason Burton is the only brand that has no appeal to me anymore.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> It makes no real difference.



So do you mean sintering is just a scheme for money.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

multikill said:


> Logically, it is same.
> 
> Let us make this clear, do you want to persuade us extrude is faster than sintering?


Your logic is skewed. I'm not speaking in absolutes. I'm not trying PERSUADE anybody. It's all relative.



multikill said:


> So do you mean sintering is just a scheme for money.


Yes it's all a scam. Be scared, they're out to steal your guns.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Your logic is skewed.


Gladly we have same opinion to each other.


----------



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

extruded is fine on cheaper entry level decks but if you're spending 400+ it definitely should be sintered. How can anyone deny that for that kinda money the company should be giving you the best they have and not a cheaper version? If you're buying a new car wouldn't you prefer it to have more horsepower? <-----that might be better than the usain bolt rockin timbs analogy lmao


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> In my experience: Yes.


The question wasn't about your experience - no two tail/nose dings are exactly equal. My question was do you believe that wood is as tough as metal?

This 'fact' is probably filed with your creationist theories, righ next to the one about the earth being flat and just one below Elvis, Tupac and Biggie enjoying pina coladas on a secret beach somewhere.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

avery said:


> extruded is fine on cheaper entry level decks but if you're spending 400+ it definitely should be sintered. How can anyone deny that for that kinda money the company should be giving you the best they have and not a cheaper version? If you're buying a new car wouldn't you prefer it to have more horsepower? <-----that might be better than the usain bolt rockin timbs analogy lmao


I understand what is your point.

But I thought @ridinbend said in #21 seems mean to say:" Lib extrude is awesome fast because i am faster than others." as below.
This logic didnt make any sense.



> When Im flying past everyone on the hill on my LIB TRS I don't notice its base "slowing me down". If you want, we can set up a race me vs you to see which board rides the fastest.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

My point was, I ride my board faster than 99% of the other people on the mountain. So everyone being picky about extruded vs sintered or whatever, probably wont ever notice a difference. 

I personally am not a profesional speed racer, nor do I enjoy flat terrain, so if im riding its the steeps or im in park, on the steeps im not str8 lining, and in park im speed checking. 

Who the fuck cares if extruded isnt quite as fast as sitered unless your a professional racer??

I also don't buy brand new boards, since i can always find a last years model for half the orig retail. So i dont feel ripped off when i get a Lib Tech board for $150 that has been ridden 3 time and originally retailed for $600 6 months prior...


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Extruded vs Sintered comes down to one simple thing for me...waxing. My TRS needed wax after every single day of riding...if I didn't wax it each time, it became very slow. I loved the board but got sick of waxing the darn thing. 

This becomes an issue at places like Wolf Creek where the runout at the bottom of the Waterfall area is long and nearly flat. Without daily wax on the TRS, I would be walking....and I hate walking when I should be riding.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Im lazy and dont do much waxing, and have never experienced an issue...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> When Im flying past everyone on the hill on my LIB TRS I don't notice its base "slowing me down". If you want, we can set up a race me vs you to see which board rides the fastest.
> 
> Im not in any way a LIB fan boy, I got a practically new TRS for $120 so I bought it and think its a great board. I also ride NS, they make great boards as well...honestly don't notice much difference in speed.


I'll take this challange. Lets meet up. You ride your TRS and I'll ride my funslinger or Happy Place. Loser buys beer. 


Lib tech boards are garbage. Extruded bases are slow without a fresh wax on unavoidable flat areas and easier to gouge on rocks and stumps in rough terrain. Many lib boards seperate where the metal edge ends and the tips peel easy. They're over priced for such construction. But at the end of the day, they can be ridden hard and perform well if you know how to ride.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> AmberLamps said:
> 
> 
> > When Im flying past everyone on the hill on my LIB TRS I don't notice its base "slowing me down". If you want, we can set up a race me vs you to see which board rides the fastest.
> ...


I've never met anyone that has actually done anything to the nose of their board that wouldn't have split the metal either. You have to hit a tree hard to do any real damage, and that would damage any board, metal edge or not.

Second, the bases. Libs take more damage? Now I know you haven't owned one. I'll take 3 pictures for you
Later today. T Rice 65 days, Capita BSOD 20 days, and Arbor Westmark 10 days. All bases. I can tell right now, the Capita looks like it's been to war, the Arbor looks about what you would expect, and the Rice is pretty damn clean. I've owned a Banana Magic and sold it here. Base was clean.

Anyone saying that a Lib Tech base isn't bomb proof is full of shit. That is probably their best attribute. I will say my Capita is easily my fastest base, but I bust out the T Rice on days that cover is bad early season in challenging terrain because it just holds up. 

Top sheets? My Capita BSOD is nicked up and rubbed off under the bindings, 3 or 4 places around the edge, a couple deep scratches from skis. Lib Tech? Again, I have to hunt for defects to the top sheet after 65 days. Arbor has held up well too.

You can say a lot of things about Lib Techs. They are damp, and sacrifice more pop for dampness. I would call the pop adequate, but nothing to get excited about. Their are flaws that come with the board. No denying that. 

However, anyone suggesting a NS is faster is a joke. The bases are almost identical in my eyes. Durable and about average for a snowboard in terms of speed. Durability is good with the brand in general, just like Lib Tech. They compare so closely in so many ways (although NSs seem to really soften up) that anyone trying to blast one over the other is just a fan boy. It's just a ridiculous argument.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I've never met anyone that has actually done anything to the nose of their board that wouldn't have split the metal either. You have to hit a tree hard to do any real damage, and that would damage any board, metal edge or not.
> 
> Second, the bases. Libs take more damage? Now I know you haven't owned one. I'll take 3 pictures for you
> Later today. T Rice 65 days, Capita BSOD 20 days, and Arbor Westmark 10 days. All bases. I can tell right now, the Capita looks like it's been to war, the Arbor looks about what you would expect, and the Rice is pretty damn clean. I've owned a Banana Magic and sold it here. Base was clean.
> ...



I have owned lib tech and know a fuck ton of people that have or had them and those boards are falling apart because the terrain here is abusive if you ride hard and leave the groomers. I assume your lib is in good shape because you ride groomers, because there is no way in hell you ride terrain like here in the rockies and it shows no damage. I've noticed alot of talk on the forum from people that I would assume barely ride and when they do its mild and cautious. I speak from experience and observation. You can tout that BS all you want but facts are facts. Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> I have owned lib tech and know a fuck ton of people that have or had them and those boards are falling apart because the terrain here is abusive if you ride hard and leave the groomers. I assume your lib is in good shape because you ride groomers, because there is no way in hell you ride terrain like here in the rockies and it shows no damage. I've noticed alot of talk on the forum from people that I would assume barely ride and when they do its mild and cautious. I speak from experience and observation. You can tout that BS all you want but facts are facts. Proof is in the pudding.


 heh heh


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AgingPunk said:


> heh heh


>:banana:

P.S. I'm still hungover from New Years Eve! You started a chain of events that led to one heck of a good time.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> >:banana:
> 
> P.S. I'm still hungover from New Years Eve! You started a chain of events that led to one heck of a good time.


Funny, I started a chain of events that led to a lot less drinking in January so far! The parts I remember clearly were certainly fun, according to my wife the rest were fun too, just wish I was there.
:facepalm3:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

This stupid argument can be distilled down to two basic questions:

Is wood as tough as metal? (Of course it isn't don't be a dick!)

Is extruded as good as sintered? (Of course it isn't - that's why manufacturers who use both put sintered on their high end boards and extruded on their cheaper ones)

How much difference it actually makes? Well you're welcome to argue about that if you've nothing better to do.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Is extruded as good as sintered? (Of course it isn't - that's why manufacturers who use both put sintered on their high end boards and extruded on their cheaper ones)


Pricing last years Lib Tech TRS at Evo comes up with $389. Current year board is $559. That seems like pricing for a high end board yet it has an extruded base.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never met anyone that has actually done anything to the nose of their board that wouldn't have split the metal either. You have to hit a tree hard to do any real damage, and that would damage any board, metal edge or not.
> ...


No, kicking horse, revelstoke, Jackson Hole, and Crested Butte, my last 4 trips, certainly don't compare to Copper Mountain. If only I rode those Rockies more....

Lived in Dillon for a year too w this snowboard I'm referring to as well.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

d2cycles said:


> Pricing last years Lib Tech TRS at Evo comes up with $389. Current year board is $559. That seems like pricing for a high end board yet it has an extruded base.


You missed my point. Many companies make boards with extruded bases. Its only Lib that puts extruded on 'high end' boards - everyone else puts it on cheaper beginner/jib type boards. Comprende?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> No, kicking horse, revelstoke, Jackson Hole, and Crested Butte, my last 4 trips, certainly don't compare to Copper Mountain. If only I rode those Rockies more....
> 
> Lived in Dillon for a year too w this snowboard I'm referring to as well.


So yep. You ride groomers and don't ride the rugged terrain you had available or you would know this. Check the base,tip,tail and edges of anybody's board who rides off the beaten path in the rockies and you'll see some damage, especially if the base isn't durable.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > No, kicking horse, revelstoke, Jackson Hole, and Crested Butte, my last 4 trips, certainly don't compare to Copper Mountain. If only I rode those Rockies more....
> ...


LOL, absolutely not. The base is far from pristine, but my Capita looks like it's taken artillery shells.

Just admit you are full of shit and move on. You made it up, and are caught now. Anyone that has ridden Capita vs Lib would tell you the difference in base. Libs hold up really well compared with a lot of boards, and there is virtually zero difference in base quality from NS to Lib.

And cut the shit Internet dueche bag. Anyone bragging about the "gnarly terrain they ride" sounds to me like the guy with the smoking hot girl friend that lives in another state that nobody has ever met. Youre full of shit and nobody cares


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

All the talk about metal edge vs plastic and nobody is arguing about the right reason even for the plastic tip and tail:embarrased1: This is fun.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Not as much fun as typing "deuche" into the search engine


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Since this thread is active, and I don't wanna make a new one to clog up the forum and there seems to be a lot of opinions here and prying eyes haha, got a question thats off topic.

Regarding Burton. They make boards in both Austria and China correct? Which are made where, Custom for example is made in?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> The question wasn't about your experience - no two tail/nose dings are exactly equal. My question was do you believe that wood is as tough as metal?
> 
> This 'fact' is probably filed with your creationist theories, righ next to the one about the earth being flat and just one below Elvis, Tupac and Biggie enjoying pina coladas on a secret beach somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Fine, happy to address that question: Do I believe that a Lib-style tip without an edge can be as tough as one with a metal edge? Yes, absolutely.

Incidentally, it is not metal vs. wood but metal & plastic vs. plastic since the nose and tail are generally plastic 'fillers'.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

It's not about which is stronger, Metal is stronger than plastic no question. But have you ever stopped to ask why they may want to use plastic tips and tails besides saving money? There's a real reason for doing it and it's actually pretty awesome and does make the board more likely to survive impacts. But there's a few members and former members here that spent years trying to crap on Mervin because of advertising issues they had with them as they openly admitted in one thread and thus created a lot of false information that people bought in to.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I always assumed it was to reduce swing weight as well as overall weight? What's the actual reason?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I read as well it was to reduce swing weight and I also read somewhere a while back where Mervin claimed it was actually more time consuming to produce boards without metal at the tip and tail because of the way they gotta start off/end embed the edge? Can't remember exactly.


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

The thing is, if Lib Tech would offer, for the same price, the choice of full wrap around metal edge VS not, and sintered VS extruded base, how many people would NOT choose full edge plus sintered base?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Davichin said:


> The thing is, if Lib Tech would offer, for the same price, the choice of full wrap around metal edge VS not, and sintered VS extruded base, how many people would NOT choose full edge plus sintered base?


Sintered? Sure. Full edge wrap? Makes no difference to me. I've owned and ridden plenty of Mervin boards in my life and never have issues on the tip/tail. Edge damage is almost on the side because its whats actually making contact with the snow/rocks/rails


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

HA! this is why this is fun, people at eachothers throats over tech being good or bad and they don't even know what the tech does. But among other people like BA and some of his others (I wont name by name as they still regularly post her) want to say it's to save time, money, etc etc etc because he was mistreated by them. (Again he openly admitted this at one point shortly before his blow up)

Here's the facts, one of the most susceptible parts of the board to damage is the tip and tail of the board. People run in to things, jam it in what they think is snow but is really thinly covered pavement, etc. With a full length wood core and wrapped metal edge when this happens you end up with severe to catastrophic damage. At best it's minimal, you have to clean out the wound, put in epoxy and then clamp and try and reseal the metal edge. At worst you actually damage the core and potentially destroy the board. We've all done this or seen it done dozens of times.

With plastic tip and tails and a core that stops long before impact zones of the board, all damage to it will be purely cosmetic. Smash your Lib and Gnu boards in to a tree. Bash them in to the pavement, will you damage and chip the top sheet, sure. Will you hurt the board, nope. You can cut 2 inches of the board straight off and it will still ride like new. Try that with any other board.

Moral of the story, are Mervin tip and tails easier to chip, yes, no question, do you have to worry about damage to them compared to other boards, not at all.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

That actually makes sense, I've ridden a few libs but never owned one - I didn't realise there was no wood in the tip and tail. Every day's a school day.

Now explain the bases?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know if there is an explanation for the bases. I was just looking at their site out of curiosity to see which boards have which bases. There are $500 boards with sintered bases and $800 boards with "tnt"(extruded) bases. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason. One of the Lib/Lost colabs is sintered the other is extruded. Same price.

Like I said, I haven't noticed a difference in speed between the Goats sintered base and the JLs extruded base. Maybe the JL will need to be waxed more often? We'll see.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> That actually makes sense, I've ridden a few libs but never owned one - I didn't realise there was no wood in the tip and tail. Every day's a school day.
> 
> Now explain the bases?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


HA! I'm not here to explain and justify one brand better than another, just to get a good laugh at people arguing at what would be like making claims about rocket science when they studied grammar, if they studied anything at all.

Sintered vs extruded is an ongoing debate though. Important to note though is that not all extruded bases are equal to eachother and same goes for sintered. The extruded base you find on more expensive boards is not the same as the extruded base you see on some budget boards. This is a fundamental thing people often forget. The manufacturing from heat vs pressure to bond the base is the real difference though. Both have advantages and disadvantages, sintered aren't be all end all better like some people believe, although I do prefer them. As for production cost it's usually a manufacturing cost difference less than $10 a board, and since sintered in the community is viewed as being superior by so many people, even if the difference is far less than some people think, I personally would probably use sintered bases just so I don't get a bunch of ridiculous backlash like people erroneously throw out here.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Extruded bases on $800 boards, that's some genius snake oil bullshit right there. Lol. Again, anyone paying 600-1000 bucks for a lib board is a fucking idiot.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

I didnt mean to start a war dudes!

The T Rice is a sintered base.

Is Libs Sintered base any worse / better than any other brands sintered?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Extruded bases on $800 boards, that's some genius snake oil bullshit right there. Lol. Again, anyone paying 600-1000 bucks for a lib board is a fucking idiot.


The only boards that you pay $600-1000 for are the sintered, HP or Fire Power boards.

I think they are brutally overpriced too, but so is the Jones Carbon, Capita Spring Break, most pow boards for that matter (was reading about all these new powder boards, and many have price tags starting at $700.00), split boards (I mean really - a saw line and a couple fastens and you pay close to a grand), Burton's Mystery and others, K2 had a few high end board a while back like zero (a flat profile loaded with tech), Franco shapes ($1200 snowboards - with real jackson hole wood lol)

It's not like Mervin is the only brand offering high end materials and charging a fortune. Just about every company does it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ricksen24 said:


> I didnt mean to start a war dudes!


No war. More like buddies having a heated discussion over a few beers.

We're all snowboarders after all.


Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

ricksen24 said:


> I didnt mean to start a war dudes!
> 
> The T Rice is a sintered base.
> 
> Is Libs Sintered base any worse / better than any other brands sintered?


When waxed correctly the base on the trice I had a few years was easily above average in glide and looked new after a season


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> LOL, absolutely not. The base is far from pristine, but my Capita looks like it's taken artillery shells.
> 
> Just admit you are full of shit and move on. You made it up, and are caught now. Anyone that has ridden Capita vs Lib would tell you the difference in base. Libs hold up really well compared with a lot of boards, and there is virtually zero difference in base quality from NS to Lib.
> 
> And cut the shit Internet dueche bag. Anyone bragging about the "gnarly terrain they ride" sounds to me like the guy with the smoking hot girl friend that lives in another state that nobody has ever met. Youre full of shit and nobody cares


Ok, I'm starting to feel bad because I'm arguing with someone that has a difficulty with reading comprehension. I was never comparing Capita vs Lib Tech. I was talking about personal experience with extruded bases being slow without a fresh wax on flat areas and easier to gouge (extruded base not all lib boards) ,also the construction of lib tech boards, I can't tell you how many including my own that started to seperate where the metal edge ends letting water in and the top sheet peeling every time the wind blows. I also wasn't bragging about the terrain I ride, I was talking about terrain that will damage boards more than other terrain. Again reading comprehension. Keep in mind I think they're garbage from my personal experience and its an opinion. I ride with people that are on Lib boards and they rip the mountain. I just personally wouldn't buy a board that is that expensive and is so brittle. 

"Lib tech boards are garbage. Extruded bases are slow without a fresh wax on unavoidable flat areas and easier to gouge on rocks and stumps in rough terrain. Many lib boards seperate where the metal edge ends and the tips peel easy. They're over priced for such construction. But at the end of the day, they can be ridden hard and perform well if you know how to ride."

Does it feel good to call people an internet douche bag over the internet? good job!


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

BFBF said:


> When waxed correctly the base on the trice I had a few years was easily above average in glide and looked new after a season


How did you find the Rice? 

I was just about convinced by a store to go for a TRS and i read the spec and its this TNT eco base... 

Can anyone honestly tell me would this affect an average snowboarder going to Whistler looking for a fast snowboard? 

No politics posts dudes!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*such a good time to be a republican in the 21st century*



ricksen24 said:


> How did you find the Rice?
> 
> I was just about convinced by a store to go for a TRS and i read the spec and its this TNT eco base...
> 
> ...


I heard Donald Trump lumps the eco base in with women and Mexicans.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

ricksen24 said:


> BFBF said:
> 
> 
> > When waxed correctly the base on the trice I had a few years was easily above average in glide and looked new after a season
> ...


You are not going to notice any difference in the TNT base, unless your some super technical alpine racer. Stop the madness, the TRS is a great, fum deck. Also if your an "average snowboarder" the TRS will suit your needs better than the T-rice.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> You are not going to notice any difference in the TNT base, unless your some super technical alpine racer. Stop the madness, the TRS is a great, fum deck. Also if your an "average snowboarder" the TRS will suit your needs better than the T-rice.


To be fair im probably being hard on myself i have a decent technique etc but with the family these days dont get a chance to get out that often. 

We will Shred the hill, Groomers, Side Hits, tear through the park on occasion hitting the kickers (no rails, rails are banned). 

TRS?

Then we can talk 

Horse Power Fire Power ETC.
:nerd:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

The TRS is a great board. Nearly on par with my favorite board in the two years that I owned it. I sold it because I got frustrated with it after a trip to Winter Park. I didn't wax it before the trip and the day I was on it was terrible...Winter Park has lots and lots of flat areas. I didn't make it across any of them...ended up pushing multiple times. Swapped boards the next day and only pushed a couple times.

The base is fine in nearly all situations...just when it gets flat it sucks unless it is freshly waxed. That base doesn't hold wax very well either...I waxed mine nearly every time before I rode it.

I'm not saying the base is slow when the hill is steep...I couldn't tell a difference in that situation. Pretty obvious on the flats though. I generally am the guy gliding by everyone pushing...this wasn't true for me with the TRS.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

d2cycles said:


> The TRS is a great board. Nearly on par with my favorite board in the two years that I owned it. I sold it because I got frustrated with it after a trip to Winter Park. I didn't wax it before the trip and the day I was on it was terrible...Winter Park has lots and lots of flat areas. I didn't make it across any of them...ended up pushing multiple times. Swapped boards the next day and only pushed a couple times.
> 
> The base is fine in nearly all situations...just when it gets flat it sucks unless it is freshly waxed. That base doesn't hold wax very well either...I waxed mine nearly every time before I rode it.
> 
> I'm not saying the base is slow when the hill is steep...I couldn't tell a difference in that situation. Pretty obvious on the flats though. I generally am the guy gliding by everyone pushing...this wasn't true for me with the TRS.



That doesn't fill me with any confidence.

Nothing worse than pushing on flat bits nothing worse.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sintered is harder and stiffer than extruded. I prefer sintered cause its just the more resistant base to small damage of the two. That said sintered bases are prone to cracking and getting chunks ripped off landing hard on sharp rocks where extruded has a better chance of getting away with a gouge and a deformation. It's nice getting premium materials when your paying a premium, but that wouldn't stop me from buying a board with an extruded base if it interest me. As for speed? You could argue all day bottom line an extruded or sintered base isn't going to allow you to do something with a snowboard your not capable of, If your getting stuck on a flat riding an extruded and blaming the board it sucks to be you.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> If your getting stuck on a flat riding an extruded and blaming the board it sucks to be you.


That is funny. Just being honest in my assessment of the TRS. Not that I should have to defend my level of suckage but I've owned over 30 boards and been riding continuously since 1987. Heaven forbid someone have an opinion based on experience that differs from yours. Grab your keyboard...attack. 

Let me help...I don't like the Ripsaw...pile on


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Extruded bases on $800 boards, that's some genius snake oil bullshit right there. Lol. Again, anyone paying 600-1000 bucks for a lib board is a fucking idiot.





Nolefan2011 said:


> The only boards that you pay $600-1000 for are the sintered, HP or Fire Power boards.
> 
> It's not like Mervin is the only brand offering high end materials and charging a fortune. Just about every company does it.


Oh look. Another TRS with an extruded base...this time with, ahem, "aerospace" construction at a competitively priced $840! Bargain!

TRS Firepower XC2 BTX Snowboard 2015-2016 | Lib Tech

Avoid this sham of a company. They are making fools of you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Oh look. Another TRS with an extruded base...this time with, ahem, "aerospace" construction at a competitively priced $840! Bargain!
> 
> TRS Firepower XC2 BTX Snowboard 2015-2016 | Lib Tech
> 
> Avoid this sham of a company. They are making fools of you.


I dunno, seems like a bargain for freedom!

FREEDOM


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> Oh look. Another TRS with an extruded base...this time with, ahem, "aerospace" construction at a competitively priced $840! Bargain!
> 
> TRS Firepower XC2 BTX Snowboard 2015-2016 | Lib Tech
> 
> Avoid this sham of a company. They are making fools of you.


I dont see the problem with the pricing.

If you dont want to spend that money then dont buy it.

Hell folk my Burton Mysterys out the face.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

ricksen24 said:


> I dont see the problem with the pricing.
> 
> If you dont want to spend that money then dont buy it.
> 
> Hell folk my Burton Mysterys out the face.


market price in the off season is usually 50% off retail. 

Do people actually buy 4-500$ boards???


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

d2cycles said:


> That is funny. Just being honest in my assessment of the TRS. Not that I should have to defend my level of suckage but I've owned over 30 boards and been riding continuously since 1987. Heaven forbid someone have an opinion based on experience that differs from yours. Grab your keyboard...attack.
> 
> Let me help...I don't like the Ripsaw...pile on


It wasnt directed at you but yeah maybe a smile would have delivered less butt hurt.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

24WERD said:


> market price in the off season is usually 50% off retail.
> 
> Do people actually buy 4-500$ boards???


Some people have jobs and some boards in specific sizes don't make it to the off season.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

There are no bad snowboards, only bad snowboarders.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> It wasnt directed at you but yeah maybe a smile would have delivered less butt hurt.


Fair enough...yeah, my butt hurt factor was high. I'm over it now...it always seems when I get full of myself is when I crash spectacularly in a stupid way under the lift


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

The base on my board is clearly the best. I have a TRice Pro. If someone would please let me know what base it has, I'll argue for it and tell you why the other side is lame.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

supham said:


> The base on my board is clearly the best. I have a TRice Pro. If someone would please let me know what base it has, I'll argue for it and tell you why the other side is lame.


Hows the T rice been for you Sir?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

ricksen24 said:


> I dont see the problem with the pricing.
> 
> If you dont want to spend that money then dont buy it.
> 
> Hell folk my Burton Mysterys out the face.


You think $840 for that TRS with the shitty base and bullshit topsheet is fair pricing? Really? How long you been snowboarding?

I don't give a fuck if joe schmo wants to spend his hard earned on a piece of shit with lib written on it. Buy what you want we ain't living in Russia here. But what I do give a fuck about is Lib the company ripping off dudes like you who are tempted to buy into their outrageous hype with a vastly inferior product and in the process justifying their anti-snowboarding pricing model. That board is worth no more than $450. Just like 90% of their entire range.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> You think $840 for that TRS with the shitty base and bullshit topsheet is fair pricing? Really? How long you been snowboarding?
> 
> I don't give a fuck if joe schmo wants to spend his hard earned on a piece of shit with lib written on it. Buy what you want we ain't living in Russia here. But what I do give a fuck about is Lib the company ripping off dudes like you who are tempted to buy into their outrageous hype with a vastly inferior product and in the process justifying their anti-snowboarding pricing model. That board is worth no more than $450. Just like 90% of their entire range.


Dude just give it a rest already. Mervin did not become what it is from hype. You obviously have not been snowboarding long enough to realize Libtech pretty much invented or at least popularized the modern snowboard shape. (Barfoot was one of the only other ones doing that at the time)
If they did not have an extruded base you'd be bitching there is not enough choice. Ever stop to think maybe some people want an extruded base? I mean if no one wanted one why would they produce one? Just to trick unsuspecting buyers, yeah that will make customers buy another Lib.
Makes me laugh when people try to find faults where they don't exist like the plastic tips and non wrap around edge. But I guess I'm a triple idiot because I have paid full price for three Libs over the years, so what do I know. Come to think of it my first two boards were used the rest were bought brand new. Don't want to pay that much for a board? Then don't. 

Go put your energy to actually snowboarding or rollerblading or whatever it is that you do.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

freshy said:


> But I guess I'm a triple idiot because I have paid full price for three Libs over the years, so what do I know.


This actually explain something. [*meaningful*]


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

This thread is fucking epic, all this fuss over something so trivial. Is there actually any scientific proof that extruded is "SLOWER" than sintered? If there is I would like to see it.

Sorry I just got out of my garage, had to P-tex my sintered Never Sumer deck while I gazed at my extruded LIB TRS hanging on the wall with a perfect base, not a scratch to be seen...

From my experience LIB dech bases are some of the toughest out there.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The difference between a sintered and an extruded base is the fact that a sintered base will hold more wax than an extruded base!!!!!

Wether or not it's faster can depend on a shit load of other factors, such as what type of wax, what profile the board is, the snow conditions, etc etc!!!!!

A sintered base that doesn't get waxed, can be slower than an extruded base that does!!!!! 

Even brand to brand, and models within that brand, can have different sintered (or extruded) bases to others!!!!! 

I'm not a Lib fan, but if it's what turns ya bull wheel, all the power to ya!!!!! 

If ya wanna pay a premium (or the cheapest possible) for somethin that'll stoke the snowboard vibe, then get that wallet out and invest in ya happiness!!!!!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

multikill said:


> This actually explain something. [*meaningful*]


Your caveman speak explains a lot too.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

freshy said:


> Your caveman speak explains a lot too.


Is this a personal abuse？
Or just a normal lib fan?


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> This thread is fucking epic, all this fuss over something so trivial. Is there actually any scientific proof that extruded is "SLOWER" than sintered? If there is I would like to see it.
> 
> Sorry I just got out of my garage, had to P-tex my sintered Never Sumer deck while I gazed at my extruded LIB TRS hanging on the wall with a perfect base, not a scratch to be seen...
> 
> From my experience LIB dech bases are some of the toughest out there.



Do you notice anything inferior with the TRS?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> You think $840 for that TRS with the shitty base and bullshit topsheet is fair pricing? Really? How long you been snowboarding?


WTF is 'fair pricing'?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Fair Pricing:*



SGboarder said:


> WTF is 'fair pricing'?


Southeast Asian Whores


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Southeast Asian Whores


I've heard that due to the improving financial situation in the region prices are rising as standards and choice are lowering. So, while your assertion is indeed true it may not be for much longer.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> I've heard that due to the improving financial situation in the region prices are rising as standards and choice are lowering. So, while your assertion is indeed true it may not be for much longer.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


The final frontier.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

freshy said:


> Your caveman speak explains a lot too.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

ricksen24 said:


> Hows the T rice been for you Sir?


Best board I have ever been on. 

Disclaimer: I rode a Carbon Credit for 7 Years, then moved to this T Rice for the last 3. The only two boards I have ever been on. 

I get out about 50 times per year and worry about: 

Having fun, 
My technique, 
Not getting hurt,
My equipment 

in that order.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

ricksen24 said:


> AmberLamps said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is fucking epic, all this fuss over something so trivial. Is there actually any scientific proof that extruded is "SLOWER" than sintered? If there is I would like to see it.
> ...



I would say LIB top sheet is inferior to NS, love NS top sheets, best in the biz. But the TRS base is definitly tougher than my SnowTrooped base.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> I would say LIB top sheet is inferior to NS, love NS top sheets, best in the biz. But the TRS base is definitly tougher than my SnowTrooped base.


I'll be at Breck tomorrow. We going to do a little race? >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> I'll be at Breck tomorrow. We going to do a little race? >


Are you both willing to go to the top, take your boards off and let them fly down the hill on their own? Seems to be the only way to determine anything, and even that is questionable.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> AmberLamps said:
> 
> 
> > I would say LIB top sheet is inferior to NS, love NS top sheets, best in the biz. But the TRS base is definitly tougher than my SnowTrooped base.
> ...


You couldnt pay me to go up on a weekend. Ill be somewhere on Monday, where ever the most pow is.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> ricksen24 said:
> 
> 
> > AmberLamps said:
> ...


I haven't had the best experiences with NS, but agree with this. NS top sheets are about bullet proof


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> When Im flying past everyone on the hill on my LIB TRS I don't notice its base "slowing me down". If you want, we can set up a race me vs you to see which board rides the fastest.





f00bar said:


> Are you both willing to go to the top, take your boards off and let them fly down the hill on their own? Seems to be the only way to determine anything, and even that is questionable.


I'm not trying to determine anything. I'm just a sucker for a challenge. 

I'll be on an unstable inferior Funslinger so it should be an easy win for him. 

:skibanana:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> I'm not trying to determine anything. I'm just a sucker for a challenge.
> 
> I'll be on an unstable inferior Funslinger so it should be an easy win for him.
> 
> :skibanana:


I was just looking for some free snowboards at the bottom of the mountain  Not that I' there to get them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> You couldnt pay me to go up on a weekend. Ill be somewhere on Monday, where ever the most pow is.


Come on, its not MLK weekend anymore. We can go to peak 10 and bomb it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Lib needs to do a Justin Bieber colab.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Are you both willing to go to the top, take your boards off and let them fly down the hill on their own? Seems to be the only way to determine anything, and even that is questionable.


Ha reminds me of a time when it was the last day the hill was open and we were on mushrooms and partying on the peak. Anyway rode down to the terrain park with some friends and we were scoping out our line when out of no where my buddy just sends his board flying down hill, it hit a jump and proceeded to get lost into the trees. We asked why? He said it just wanted to go LOL.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

supham said:


> Best board I have ever been on.
> 
> Disclaimer: I rode a Carbon Credit for 7 Years, then moved to this T Rice for the last 3. The only two boards I have ever been on.
> 
> ...


What i notice about Lib and the T Rice in particular.

Anyone that has one rarely has a bad word to say about them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> I'll take this challange. Lets meet up. You ride your TRS and I'll ride my funslinger or Happy Place. Loser buys beer.
> 
> 
> Lib tech boards are garbage. Extruded bases are slow without a fresh wax on unavoidable flat areas and easier to gouge on rocks and stumps in rough terrain. Many lib boards seperate where the metal edge ends and the tips peel easy. They're over priced for such construction. But at the end of the day, they can be ridden hard and perform well if you know how to ride.


How did I mis this thread? 

When did this race go down?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

AmberLamps said:


> You couldnt pay me to go up on a weekend. Ill be somewhere on Monday, where ever the most pow is.


guess not..... lol


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ricksen24 said:


> .
> Anyone that has one rarely has a bad word to say about them.


I'd also say 99% of people out there riding it are like the guy above, they've only ever owned 3-4 decks over the last 10 years. There's nothing wrong with that, but that doesn't make that person a great judge of good board/bad board. Especially if ALL they've owned is Mervin.

On the over priced thing, the T Rice is supposed to be higher end than the TRS. TRice is sintered, TRS is extruded. Same price. SB, just shy of $500, extruded base. Then there's all the Firepower/Horsepower nonsense. Someone got a great deal on Lib? Great, people get great deals on everything. Getting a deal on something doesn't mean it wasn't overpriced from the beginning.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I own three relatively expensive boards....A Yes PYL, Yes The Greats, and an Arbor Steepwater which were all over $600 retail. The two Yes boards are sintered and the Arbor is extruded. The PYL and Steepwater are seriously fast. The Arbor is more damp and has bulletproof construction, which will hold up well in difficult terrain.


----------

